
Red Programming Language Gets Macros - HelloIAm
https://doc.red-lang.org/preprocessor.html
======
HelloIAm
[http://www.red-lang.org/](http://www.red-lang.org/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_\(programming_language\))

[https://gitter.im/red/red](https://gitter.im/red/red)

[https://trello.com/b/FlQ6pzdB/red-tasks-
overview](https://trello.com/b/FlQ6pzdB/red-tasks-overview)

------
HelloIAm
Macros support is in master branch and you can play with them by using
Automated Builds from [http://www.red-
lang.org/p/download.html](http://www.red-lang.org/p/download.html) or from
source.

BTW, the documentation is preliminary.

